# Anyone has some sweet backgrounds?



## IonicRipper (Oct 26, 2006)

Just wondering if any of you had some sweet DJ/Street/Park wallpapers to share, my desktop is so boring, makes the walls jealous.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

ya, i want some too. Im gonna go look for some now...


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## IonicRipper (Oct 26, 2006)

Nice but do you have just the wallpaper?


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

This ones kinda cool if you like Ryan Leech:

It's my wallpaper right now.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Ryan Leech is the ****.

The wall paper is here: 
https://www.transitionbikes.com/Gallery/Wallpaper06_Metz.jpg


----------



## iron1 (Sep 23, 2006)

Go to marzocchi.com and become a member...they have some pretty good wallpapers.


----------



## MT Road (Sep 26, 2004)

Vinny A said:


>


Man are you working?? Back N Black Instant Message, ITunes, and New World Disorder playing.. I need that job :thumbsup:


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

This is my background, it's of Eddie Cleveland and yea it's BMX. He's one of my favs to watch ride.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

MT Road said:


> Man are you working?? Back N Black Instant Message, ITunes, and New World Disorder playing.. I need that job :thumbsup:


Hahaha, I wish I was. I don't have a job because of school but if I was working I would never quit that job! :thumbsup:


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

Most backgrounds don't work for me 

It's the only downside to 1600x1200 resolution.


----------

